# Foot neuropathy



## Karenmartin (Oct 8, 2018)

I need advice .. my daughter 25 has had t1 for 18 years has just been diagnosed with feet neuropathy .. at present is in agony to walk have any thing on her feet, and has burning and numbness constantly. She has been told that is irreversible. Has now got to use a mobility scooter. We are absolutely devastated. How do we help her. I have seen a machine that can reguvinate nerve pathways . From USA wondered if this would help .  
Forever hopeful
Karen 
I have T1 ..and 2 of my 4 children


----------



## Ljc (Oct 8, 2018)

@Karenmartin.    Welcome to the forum.
That sounds awful.  Have they prescribed your daughter  any medication for the pain.


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello @Karenmartin welcome to the forum. As a sufferer of Neuropathy I can understand what your daughter is experiencing, as LJC asks is she on any medication? The condition although can be very painful can be controlled to a certain degree, if she is recently diagnosed it takes 3-4 weeks before any medication benefit is felt. Control of blood glucose levels is crucial as is checking the feet daily. If we may have a list of her medication and how long she has had this condition we may be able to advise you correctly.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi Karenmartin, and welcome to the forum. 

An unhappy story indeed.

I wouldn’t bother with any machines, apart from one. A TENS machine can reduce pain quite effectively, and they are not too expensive - a dual channel machine costs around £25, so not a big investment if it doesn’t work, though that is unlikely. 

As Karnak says, it would be useful to know what treatment she has been given for pain relief, and how well controlled the diabetes is, because though it might be ‘incurable’ it can be controlled.


----------



## Piperian (Nov 28, 2018)

Karenmartin said:


> I need advice .. my daughter 25 has had t1 for 18 years has just been diagnosed with feet neuropathy .. at present is in agony to walk have any thing on her feet, and has burning and numbness constantly. She has been told that is irreversible. Has now got to use a mobility scooter. We are absolutely devastated. How do we help her. I have seen a machine that can reguvinate nerve pathways . From USA wondered if this would help .
> Forever hopeful
> Karen
> I have T1 ..and 2 of my 4 children


Dear Karenmartin, so sorry to hear about your daughter. I’m currently trying to follow the advice here for my new diagnosed neuropathy https://www.bloodsugar101.com/how-to-lower-your-blood-sugar it is helping a little, but it says healing nerves are painful. Perhaps it may help your girl. X


----------



## Karenmartin (Nov 28, 2018)

Thank you xx


----------

